# Sử dụng gen nịt bụng nhiều có tốt không



## Vietcorset (19/1/19)

_Hiện này có nhiều câu hỏi về gen nịt bụng là gì? Dùng nịt bụng nhiều có tốt không? Vẫn chưa có lời giải đáp thực sự. Điều này khiến nhiều chị em hoang mang không biết có nên lựa chọn gen nịt bụng không? Nắm bắt được điều đó, _Việt Corset_ đã tìm hiểu rất nhiều về vấn đề này. Giúp chị em giải đáp câu hỏi nịt bụng nhiều có tốt không?_

*Gen nịt bụng là gì?*
Gen nịt bụng được phân chia làm hai loại là corset và latex. Khởi điểm bắt đầu của phong trào sử dụng gen nịt bụng là từ bên châu âu thế kỉ 19. Lúc này những sản phẩm gen nịt bụng chỉ là những bộ vải với khung thép thô sơ. Mang đến nhiều phiền toái cho người sử dụng vì độ cứng của nó. Tuy nhiên vì cái đẹp, vì vòng eo con kiến, con người ta có thể chịu đựng được hết.

Dòng nịt bụng latex là sự cải tiến lên rất nhiều từ corset. Bởi corset hầu như là sản phẩm thời trang. Tuy có tác dụng giảm eo thật, nhưng nó không đem lại sự thoải mái cho người sử dụng. Gen nịt bụng latex thì lại khác, thiết kế từ cao su non tự nhiên. Điều này tăng sự thoải mái cho người sử dụng mà vẫn giúp loại bỏ mỡ thừa hiệu quả.

_



_
_Gen nịt bụng latex – Câu hỏi về nịt bụng nhiều có tốt không_​
*Cấu tạo của gen nịt bụng latex*
Gen nịt bụng latex hoạt động dựa trên cơ chế định hình và sinh nhiệt tiêu mỡ. Lớp đai từ cao su non sinh nhiệt liên tục trong quá trình sử dụng. Đốt cháy lượng mỡ thừa trong cơ thể. Khung xương thép lồng trong lớp cao su định hình đường cong chữ S. Giúp chị em tạo dáng một cách tốt nhất. Phần cotton phủ bên trong thấm hút mồ hôi trong quá trình tiêu mỡ. Làm cơ thể người sử dụng luôn được thông thoáng. Mọi thiết kế trên gen nịt bụng luôn ở tiêu chí, mềm mại và hiệu quả.

*Sử dụng nịt bụng nhiều có tốt không?*
Thực sự thì cái gì tốt mà dùng quá nhiều thì vẫn là không nên. Hãy điều chỉnh dùng nịt bụng một cách phù hợp nhất.
Hiện tại bạn có thể nịt bụng bằng nhiều cách, như gen nịt bụng, quần gen bụng. Những sản phẩm này đang được bán rất nhiều trên thị trường. Để đạt được hiệu quả và giảm thiểu những tác động xấu khi nịt bụng. Thì bạn cần dựa vào tình trạng cơ thể của bản thân.

Nếu cơ thể bạn trong tình trạng bình thường. Thì hãy gen bụng từ 6-8 tiếng một ngày. Kéo dài trong vòng 4 tháng để đem lại hiệu quả ưng ý nhất.
Đối với phụ nữ sau sinh thường thì hãy tiến hành nịt bụng sau sinh 1 tháng. Còn sinh mổ thì nên chờ sau 2 tháng chị em nhé.
Và tuyệt đối và không nịt bụng khi đang mang thai. Hoặc là mắc một số bệnh về tiêu hóa như ngược dạ dày và táo bón,..
Trả lời câu hỏi nịt bụng nhiều có tốt không, chính là không lên nịt liên tục. Chị em chỉ nên sử dụng vài giờ trong ngày. Siết chặt gen vừa phải và không mặc gen khi ngủ để cơ thể không bị khó chịu.

_



_
_Nịt bụng nhiều có tốt không_​*Khi nịt bụng cũng cần kết hợp nhiều phương pháp*
Để hiệu quả giảm eo được nhanh chóng. Chị em nên áp dụng cùng với các phương pháp khác như massage bụng, chườm muối,…
Bên cạnh đó cũng phải chăm chỉ luyện tập thể dục thể thao. Kết hợp với chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh. Việc này có thể tăng gấp mấy lần hiệu quả của gen nịt bụng.
Lưu ý là nên dừng nịt bụng khi cơ thể có triệu chứng khó chịu như: dị ứng vùng da bụng, khó thở, đau tức ngực,…..

*Nịt bụng nhiều có tốt không, hay là có ảnh hưởng đến cơ thể?*
Nịt bụng nhiều thực sự không gây ảnh hưởng quá rõ ràng. Điều nịt bụng ảnh hưởng đến cơ thể chỉ khi bạn nịt bụng không đúng cách. Theo các chuyên gia y tế, nịt bụng gây áp lực lên bụng lớn. Điều này khiến cho đồ ăn chứa trong dạ dày có nguy cơ trào ngược lên thực quản. Vì thế chị em không nên nịt bụng trong lúc ăn, và hãy để thư giãn vài giờ sau ăn hãy nịt bụng. Lưu ý là không nịt quá chặt nhé, hãy sử dụng nịt bụng vừa vặn với cơ thể mình.
Ngoài ra với phụ nư sinh con. Nếu nịt bụng quá sớm sẽ ảnh hưởng tới vết thương chưa lành…. Từ đó gây ảnh hưởng đến sự phục hồi của cơ thể.


----------

